# Binoculars??... size, power, ASA rules. That is the question.



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello,
I've been using a cheap pair of Tasco 12x25 binoculars for the past two years and I'm wanting to get a better set for next years 3D shoots. 
What do you guys recommend?
What is the power limit for ASA? or is there a power limit on binoculars??
Thanks,
PJ


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

No power restrictions in any of the big three organizations. A good quality set of 8X40s or 8X50s. 10X is okay, but then may not be compatible with a lens.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I use 15X50 Vortex Vipers for ASA. No Limits.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> I use 15X50 Vortex Vipers for ASA. No Limits.
> DB


You've got good nerves, DB. I get the shakes with that over 10X.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

10x42 for me


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

10X42 for me also


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> You've got good nerves, DB. I get the shakes with that over 10X.



Maybe just bad eyes. 
DB


----------



## tscan (Jun 18, 2010)

I use a pair of 10x42 ZRS HD. The clarity is amazing. 

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/binoculars/zrshd/zrshd10x42.html


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I use swarovski EL 8.5x42's and really like them. They have plenty of magnification and the large exit pupil helps me see the lines on the black targets. Last year was my first year using them for 3d and I could see the lines and details on every target I shot at ASA shoots. A lot of people get 12 or more power because they think they need that much power but you can see more shakiness with them and it is counterproductive if you can hold them steady. Any good 8 or 10 power binocular with 42mm or bigger objectives works great for 3d.


----------



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds good... 

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## rab1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have not shoot 3-D for a while,but when I was shooting IBO, I used 8-42 Nikon an that was as high as you were permitted has that changed?


----------



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

rab1 said:


> I have not shoot 3-D for a while,but when I was shooting IBO, I used 8-42 Nikon an that was as high as you were permitted has that changed?



Yep, that's what it sounds like.


----------



## PhilC (Jul 6, 2010)

Alpen Teton 8.5x50. The best I've found where I can actually clearly see the 12 rings on dark targets in the shade.


----------



## eljugador (May 9, 2006)

Just curious what makes the Vortex so much more than what appears to be a similar Nikon model? I'm a big fan of buying the right equipment right off the bat but not a major fan of spending hundreds just for kicks.


----------

